# Fresh Meat :)



## vpdp (Apr 28, 2021)

Hello everyone!!!
I am here to soak up as much information as I can.

My name is Sara, I am 34, living in Ontario Canada . Looking to make my first purchase . The plan is to live on it all year round with my dog Bruizer here in the GTA.

Looking at a power boat . Super pumped to spend my nights reading up on all the adventures to come


----------



## cb32863 (Oct 5, 2009)

vpdp said:


> Looking at a power boat .


You do realize this is a sailing forum, right?


----------



## vpdp (Apr 28, 2021)

cb32863 said:


> You do realize this is a sailing forum, right?


With lots of information I am sure that applies to a live aboard situation in any type of boat form


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

vpdp said:


> With lots of information I am sure that applies to a live aboard situation in any type of boat form


Yes! Absolutely. 
Welcome aboard 😊


----------



## Don L (Aug 8, 2008)

I thought the thread was about STEAK 🥺


----------



## emcentar (Apr 28, 2009)

I don't know much about power boats, but I do know something about big dogs and boats so will try to help. I'm not a liveaboard, but I take my boxer for sailing trips up to a week, so I've thought about this some.

(1) Biggest challenge is leaving the dog alone on the boat. Boats can get hot. Boat fires are common (marine electronics, batteries, etc). Marinas aren't great places to leave a barking dog unattended. Ideally, you want a liveaboard marina, which are usually harder to find than a regular marina. 

(2) Other challenges when you are home. Keeping the dog on the boat: I keep mine tethered to the binnacle unless I have a close eye on her at anchor/in the slip. Getting the dog on and off the boat safely. How tidal is it there? Do the docks float? I have stationary docks and at high tide getting a big pup safely onto a finger pier is a challange. If you plan to take the boat anywhere consider how you are getting a big dog into a dinghy from the boat.


----------



## MikeOReilly (Apr 12, 2010)

Hi Sara, a fellow Ontarian here (Ottawa these days). I'm sure you'll find plenty of liveaboard advice and guidance here on SN. It is a sailing forum, but there's lots of overlap, especially for boats at the dock.

You say you plan to liveaboard in the GTA year round. I looked into doing this a few years ago, but decided against it for a number of reasons. It is possible to do it. A couple of marinas along Queens Quay allow it (or they did back when I looked). And of course Bluffers is the big one. 

I know of one member here, Boatpoker, who did it for a number of years. Hopefully he'll step in and offer his wisdom. My sense is that winters are not easy, but it certainly can be done.

Good luck.


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

We are in the process of moving from a larger sailboat, to a smaller motor boat. Much more room and a lot less maintenance, though with fuel beginning to climb, trips may be fewer and farther between.
Good luck in your quest and be careful when the docks are snowy or icy, as going in the water in those temps could be fatal.


----------



## SanderO (Jul 12, 2007)

Welcome... Big dogs may like the water and we love them and they may like to be on the boat... but GETTING them on and off can be a challenge. I limit my dog size to the low to mid 20# range.... because I have to take the dog from a dock or a dink and get the pooch onto the boat. If you have Buzier you are going to find a boat that Buzier can board on his own. Consider the boat's deck height(s)... fixed dock heights... floating dock heights.

I've seen some power boats with a low walk off "swim ladder" with a gate in the cockpit/transom. These are not too high above the water.... good for most floating docks and launches.

If you are living in a slip.... it will most likely be floating and they are 18" - 36" above the water (that seems unusually high). Last marina I was in I could step from my deck onto the floating dock! Where I am not it's 30" drop!

The consider steps/levels inside the boat... not too easier for Busier.


----------



## vpdp (Apr 28, 2021)

SanderO said:


> Welcome... Big dogs may like the water and we love them and they may like to be on the boat... but GETTING them on and off can be a challenge. I limit my dog size to the low to mid 20# range.... because I have to take the dog from a dock or a dink and get the pooch onto the boat. If you have Buzier you are going to find a boat that Buzier can board on his own. Consider the boat's deck height(s)... fixed dock heights... floating dock heights.
> 
> I've seen some power boats with a low walk off "swim ladder" with a gate in the cockpit/transom. These are not too high above the water.... good for most floating docks and launches.
> 
> ...


----------



## vpdp (Apr 28, 2021)

Thank you !!!! Those are some great considerations and things I need to keep in mind for sure . I have seen some people with a plastic step stool placed on the dock to reach the height of the boat . 

I should definitely practice this with him before hand . Thank you so much for the tip


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

Our tripod can manage a fairly steep ladder down, but she couldn't manage up.
If you put something on the dock, definitely secure it, for man, woman or beast.


----------

